# Boat Transporter Needed



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I am looking for someone who can transport a boat from Northport, AL to Andalusia, AL. The boat is 31 feet in length, 11' 8" beam, approximately 14'HOA and weighs around 11,000 lbs. I have arranged for a crane to load the boat in Northport and will have a way to off load it in Andalusia. If the boat will load out at less than 16 feet I can handle getting the oversize load permit also.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Call Colt-850-791-4149 Performance Driven Inc. Good guy, Tell him Joe sent you. He will treat you right!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks. I give them a call.


----------

